# CPJ on 790



## greene_dawg (Dec 1, 2009)

I didn't hear it but apparantly he was asked about the UGA game and said something to the effect of:

"Sure we wanted to win the game, but why would the University of Georgia define Georgia Tech? What have they done to be the mark for Georgia Tech football. When's the last time Georgia won anything? 1980?"

What a sore loser and a tool. After he went off on Beamer earlier in the season he says this. I'd love for CMR to go in TV and talked about how PJ got outschemed after a bye week in his own house by a down UGA team. But MR won't do that. Way to make yourself look like a goon PJ. He can say what he like sbut the loss it absolutely killing him.


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Dec 1, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I didn't hear it but apparantly he was asked about the UGA game and said something to the effect of:
> 
> "Sure we wanted to win the game, but why would the University of Georgia define Georgia Tech? What have they done to be the mark for Georgia Tech football. When's the last time Georgia won anything? 1980?"
> 
> What a sore loser and a tool. After he went off on Beamer earlier in the season he says this. I'd love for CMR to go in TV and talked about how PJ got outschemed after a bye week in his own house by a down UGA team. But MR won't do that. Way to make yourself look like a goon PJ. He can say what he like sbut the loss it absolutely killing him.



This will get things going around here.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 1, 2009)

He also supposively said this ....... 

"If a UGA fan is giving you a hard time, deal with it by growing thicker skin or punch him in the face."



and this .......

"This thing is just beginning.  We're 1 and 1.  We're going to be here for a while."


----------



## GAGE (Dec 1, 2009)

I wonder if he felt the same last year,  and what about  the commemorative rings   what a difference a year and a loss makes.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 1, 2009)

What a sore loser. All the GT fans want to talk about class this and class that but you now have a coach who is beyond reproach. How dare someone ask him if losing to UGA hurt their season. How dare Beamer question his blocking scheme. How dare anyone question the great Paul Johnson. Fat boy got outschemed by the worst DC in the SEC and he's not man enough to stand up and give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 1, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> What a sore loser. All the GT fans want to talk about class this and class that but you now have a coach who is beyond reproach. How dare someone ask him if losing to UGA hurt their season. How dare Beamer question his blocking scheme. How dare anyone question the great Paul Johnson. Fat boy got outschemed by the worst DC in the SEC and he's not man enough to stand up and give credit where credit is due.



Greene,
I don't think he got outschemed by Martinez. We got beat because Tech couldn't stop the run and couldn't get Georgia's offense off the field.


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Dec 1, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Greene,
> I don't think he got outschemed by Martinez. We got beat because Tech couldn't stop the run and couldn't get Georgia's offense off the field.



Ya'll had the ball almost exactly the same amount of time as we did.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 1, 2009)

ShimanoFisherman said:


> Ya'll had the ball almost exactly the same amount of time as we did.



My point is our defense lost that game.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 1, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Greene,
> I don't think he got outschemed by Martinez. We got beat because Tech couldn't stop the run and couldn't get Georgia's offense off the field.



I like my idea better.

How 'bout this... WM kept his genuis offense well under their season average in yards and in points... and WM stinks. You pick the wording you like best.


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Dec 1, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> My point is our defense lost that game.



Oh.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 1, 2009)

That is good stuff if he said it.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Dec 1, 2009)

How many tackles did this great Willie guy have?

Sorry but Tech couldn't stop the run and Georgia's o-line played exceptionally well for the most part.

Also, if Nesbit doesn't come out early, probably a different result. I could care less who won that game but you Georgia guys screaming "scheme" make me laugh. As for Johnson's comments, they are doing exactly what he intends them to do. Stir the pot. And if I'm not mistaken, when was the last time Ga won a championship? 1980 right? 29 years ago. Hmmm......? Relevance? Not really. Florida is relevant. Texas is relevant. USC, even with this down year is relevant. Georgia? Not so much. Funny how those three guys who went "pro" carried that team more than most want to admit. They leave and look at where you are. If Georgia was relevant, they'd reload year in, year out. they don't. So how is what he said really incorrect?

I'm not saying Tech is much better right now but I'd say at least tech is on the upswing and Georgia is not.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 1, 2009)

I could argue that GT isn't on the upswing and that they are exactly what they were in 06... ACC division champs that got beat by a down UGA team. And how does it feel to get beat after two weeks to prepare by an irrelevant team?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 1, 2009)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> How many tackles did this great Willie guy have?
> 
> Sorry but Tech couldn't stop the run and Georgia's o-line played exceptionally well for the most part.
> 
> ...



Help me out here.....

You just contradicted yourself. Richt's "scheme" was to pound the ball down Techs throat and keep their O off the field, right? And it worked, didn't it? So why do UGA fans saying "scheme" make you laugh?  Seems pretty simple to me. UGA had a plan, stuck to it, and GT could never figure anything out to stop it. That's getting out-schemed


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 1, 2009)

Exactly smoke. Whether or not we want to say Willie, Bobo, or Richt. PJ got his fat butt outschemed and his ego won't let him say it. Instead he'll try to trash the team that spanked in in search of a moral victory of sorts.


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 1, 2009)

This is the funniest stuff I've seen in here in a LONG time.  


Tech fans.....gotta love 'em.


----------



## HCREB (Dec 1, 2009)

I would much rather lose to UGAG every year and have a chance to make it to a BCS bowl game and bring in millions of dollars to the school!!!!


----------



## dawgfan94 (Dec 1, 2009)

HCREB said:


> I would much rather lose to UGAG every year and have a chance to make it to a BCS bowl game and bring in millions of dollars to the school!!!!



You might want to check how that is distributed. I bet you find out that Duke gets the same amount as you this year.


----------



## centerc (Dec 1, 2009)

HCREB said:


> I would much rather lose to UGAG every year and have a chance to make it to a BCS bowl game and bring in millions of dollars to the school!!!!



I doubt you truly fell that way. Who cares about the orange or sugar bowl after the BCS title game they are all about the same. loosing to a state rival will get a coach fired.


----------



## proside (Dec 1, 2009)

He said it and I heard it

The host were even surprised


----------



## HCREB (Dec 1, 2009)

*money*



dawgfan94 said:


> You might want to check how that is distributed. I bet you find out that Duke gets the same amount as you this year.




Between 2007-2010, the five BCS bowl games (Fiesta, Orange, Sugar, Rose, and National Championship) are each scheduled to have payouts of $17 million. The Cotton Bowl has a payout of $3 million, Gator Bowl $2.5 million, and Capital One $4.25 million. The smaller bowl games have smaller payouts, like the GMAC Bowl at $750,000, Emerald Nuts Bowl at $850,000, and Papa John's Bowl at $300,000. 

could be wrong but it makes sense!


----------



## tcward (Dec 1, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> What a sore loser. All the GT fans want to talk about class this and class that but you now have a coach who is beyond reproach. How dare someone ask him if losing to UGA hurt their season. How dare Beamer question his blocking scheme. How dare anyone question the great Paul Johnson. Fat boy got outschemed by the worst DC in the SEC and he's not man enough to stand up and give credit where credit is due.



Great post Dawg!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 1, 2009)

HCREB said:


> Between 2007-2010, the five BCS bowl games (Fiesta, Orange, Sugar, Rose, and National Championship) are each scheduled to have payouts of $17 million. The Cotton Bowl has a payout of $3 million, Gator Bowl $2.5 million, and Capital One $4.25 million. The smaller bowl games have smaller payouts, like the GMAC Bowl at $750,000, Emerald Nuts Bowl at $850,000, and Papa John's Bowl at $300,000.
> 
> could be wrong but it makes sense!



If Im not mistaken, that money paid out goes to the respective conferences where it is distributed, not a single school.


----------



## General Lee (Dec 1, 2009)

HCREB said:


> I would much rather lose to UGAG every year and have a chance to make it to a BCS bowl game and bring in millions of dollars to the school!!!!


That will buy a lot of pocket protectors ............


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 1, 2009)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> How many tackles did this great Willie guy have?
> 
> Sorry but Tech couldn't stop the run and Georgia's o-line played exceptionally well for the most part.
> 
> ...



Very well said !!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 1, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Very well said !!!



Not as well said as this though....























Wait for it.........




























Wait for it......





































30-24 GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## HCREB (Dec 1, 2009)

I love to get feathers ruffled around here!! It is so fun


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 1, 2009)

I still want to know if the average Tech fan is cool with their head coach saying that? It's NOT sportsmanlike and it just AIN'T cool and you Tech fans are gonna wish he'd SHUT UP. It's nothing but bulletin board material and the funny thing is the head coach is saying it!!!


----------



## Lee (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't think it was a shot at Richt.  Later on in the interview he said something like, "they came out and ran it down our throats."  There wasn't much out scheming going on out there.  It was run straight at em, mis-direction, then play action.  Pretty simple.  They definitely got out executed.   And wasn't the question how bad does this taint your season?

I loved the way he answered it.  The only problem is, he just set himself up pretty bad.  The dawgs have won 2 Conference championships the past 6 years or so.  So, by saying the conference championship is winning nothing, then that means that his conference championships won't mean anything, if he wins them.  National Championship or bust is pretty rough.

He needs to back up his words though.  He is setting up the Tech crew to eat a lot more crow if the dawgs go on another 4+ year win streak.  But if he does back them up...it could get real good.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 1, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I still want to know if the average Tech fan is cool with their head coach saying that? It's NOT sportsmanlike and it just AIN'T cool and you Tech fans are gonna wish he'd SHUT UP. It's nothing but bulletin board material and the funny thing is the head coach is saying it!!!



He's too good of a coach for that.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, I think he missed the chance to let it ride publicly and praise UGA to death only to work magic behind the scenes. Now he's given UGA just a bit more to play for. If two or three of the eligible juniors were to leave and/or Nesbitt get hurt next season he could have a tough row to hoe.  His mouth is writing checks...


----------



## Lee (Dec 1, 2009)

Greene, one hand I totally agree with you.  Kind of the "let the sleeping dog lie" thing.  But that was what Gailey did, and that didn't help too much.

On the other, I like having a coach that is willing to mix it up a bit and stand up to the bully.  From the first time he was introduced at the Tech bball game and his closing words were THWG it was totally different than the previous administration.

He definitely upped the ante a bit today.


----------



## olcowman (Dec 1, 2009)

Lee said:


> Greene, one hand I totally agree with you.  Kind of the "let the sleeping dog lie" thing.  But that was what Gailey did, and that didn't help too much.
> 
> On the other, I like having a coach that is willing to mix it up a bit and stand up to the bully.  From the first time he was introduced at the Tech bball game and his closing words were THWG it was totally different than the previous administration.
> 
> He definitely upped the ante a bit today.



Yeah this ain't your average "run of the mill" tech coach here. I bet he ain't ever done much apologizing. But this has got to be a terrible loss for the Techies. I mean the Dawgs just ain't down this year, they are notch under down. And GT was riding the high road on their way to a little national prominence and respect for the acc, both which have been a long time coming. I'm a GA fan and had been dreading this game since the final whistle of last years debacle. 

They's about enough scheming and football savvy between Bobo and Martinez to fill one of them little-bitty dixie cups that folks is subject to use to swaller a pill with. And Richt has shown his inability to get the team prepared for the spotlight games. I am glad the dawgs pulled this one out and I love the fashion they did it in. Kind of Dooley-esque like, and the team showed a little cohesiveness and discipline for a change. With the caliber of athletes in the sec versus those in the acc, this sort of outcome should always be the case. But when you got a hardcase like Johnson who refuses to follow the norm and a goody two shoes like Richt with his two pals riding shotgun, this game aint going to ever be a given for either team.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 1, 2009)

Still no respect for CMR after that game cowman? I mean, probably 95% of the consensus gave the Dawgs ZERO chance in that game, and they went back to old school, smash mouth football and stuck with it. And they made it look DANG good too  I thought that would be a spark to make you change your tune a little? I know we still have a truck load of things to figure out in Athens, but it had to make you feel good to see us beat PeeeJay at his own game, didnt it? I know it did for me 

I think with some coaching changes in the offseason we will be headed back in the direction that both you and I as well as the rest of the Dawg nation want us to be going. But the OLine played like we all know they can play, and they are all coming back next year. Thats definitely a positive! 

Here's to a better 2010 season


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey CPJ, you stay classy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2009)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> How many tackles did this great Willie guy have?
> 
> Sorry but Tech couldn't stop the run and Georgia's o-line played exceptionally well for the most part.
> 
> ...



Boy you're about as smart as a box of marbles.  Two SEC championships ring a bell?

So which way do want to spin this now?  Are you going the, "Pffft conference championshis." route or are you gonna say that the SEC is not all it's cracked up to be?

I'll save you the trouble.  If our conference championships don't mean anything to you and fat boy Johnson, then you girls can stop trying to qualify your loss to us by pointing out your playing for the conference championship.  If ours don't mean anything then it doesn't mean anything that yall are playing for the ACCC.

  I love your "relavance" comment.  If we are irrelevant what are yall since you have lost eight out of the last nine to us?

The only people impressed by this are the Johnson worshippers like you liljoey.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 1, 2009)

Lee said:


> Greene, one hand I totally agree with you.  Kind of the "let the sleeping dog lie" thing.  But that was what Gailey did, and that didn't help too much.
> 
> On the other, I like having a coach that is willing to mix it up a bit and stand up to the bully.  From the first time he was introduced at the Tech bball game and his closing words were THWG it was totally different than the previous administration.
> 
> He definitely upped the ante a bit today.



Lee I could agree if his attitude were just towards UGA but it's not. It was towards Beamer when he questioned him. It's towards the press when they bring up the slightest thing he doesn't like. I appreciate his competitive nature and I'm sure it's part of what makes him a good coach but dang...


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Very well said !!!



But this is even better.

Your awsome rushing offense that your big, tough, genius coach divised yielded an eye popping 80 yards.  80 yards against one of the worst defenses in the country. 

Tell me again how awsome Roddy Jones is.

Your coach sounds like a guy who runs his mouth a fighting and has just gotten his hind end kicked by a guy who finally decided to take him up on it.

We'll talk more about this when you pay for my lunch.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 1, 2009)

In the words of my friend Darrell Huckaby... Here's something UGA has done since 1980... Beat Tech 21 out of 28 times! My new sig...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 1, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> In the words of my friend Darrell Huckaby... Here's something UGA has done since 1980... Beat Tech 21 out of 28 times!



OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Didnt realize it was *THAT* bad.... 

Yep, CPJ is right....this game don't mean a thing to Tech


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 1, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Didnt realize it was *THAT* bad....
> 
> Yep, CPJ is right....this game don't mean a thing to Tech



22 if you include 80...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 1, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> 22 if you include 80...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 1, 2009)

Some more .......

On 790AM this morning, former Auburn coach Tommy Tuberville said that Johnson would be the perfect fit for Notre Dame because he likes to run the ball and doesn’t really care what other people think. “He’s right on two things,” Johnson said.


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 1, 2009)

whats funny is listening to a bunch of people who never played football past high school talk about "schemes"


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 1, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Some more .......
> 
> On 790AM this morning, former Auburn coach Tommy Tuberville said that Johnson would be the perfect fit for Notre Dame he doesn’t really care what other people think. “He’s right on two things,” Johnson said.



Evident by his constant wearing of pants with elastic cuffs in public.


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 1, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I still want to know if the average Tech fan is cool with their head coach saying that? It's NOT sportsmanlike and it just AIN'T cool and you Tech fans are gonna wish he'd SHUT UP. It's nothing but bulletin board material and the funny thing is the head coach is saying it!!!


bulletin board material goes out the window when the ball is snapped and you get hit in the mouth.....that's all hype...I never played in a game where in the 4th quarter i was thinking about bulletin board material and don't know anyone who did


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 1, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> whats funny is listening to a bunch of people who never played football past high school talk about "schemes"



Fact: PJ never played football past HS... That's how we understand his scheme...


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> whats funny is listening to a bunch of people who never played football past high school talk about "schemes"



What's even funnier is condescneding hogwash like most of your posts.  I've lost count of how many times you've referenced the fact that you played at Tech.  And it's usually done in such a way as to suggest that you know more than the rest of us.

So does that mean that sports writers, most of whom never played at all, don't know anything about football?

Smoke played at UGA and almost never talks about it.  You seem to feel the need to find reasons to bring it up.  We're all real impressed.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Evident by his constant wearing of pants with elastic cuffs in public.



  And the moobs.


----------



## Skyjacker (Dec 1, 2009)

Im a GT alumnus and a big football fan, and I heard the interview.  PJ really gave credit to the UGA players and staff and said that UGA whooped us upfront.  His comments about Gt fans growing thicker skin or punching a guy in the face were really directed at the GT fans who were acting like complete babies over the loss.  I think it was a comment meant t tell the GT fans to man up and be strong.  And he used the Dogs not being relevant since 1980 as ammo for the GT fans.  I don't think his comments were directed at UGA perse, but GT's fickle fanbase.  

Of course the AJC just takes it at face value and runs with it like he just spit on UGA VII's grave.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 1, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> bulletin board material goes out the window when the ball is snapped and you get hit in the mouth.....thats all media hype..I never played in a game where in the 4th quarter i was thinking about bulletin board material and odnt know anyone who did




Your right but it can play a direct factor in preparation, practice, and focus leading up to a game which can make all the difference.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2009)

Skyjacker said:


> Im a GT alumnus and a big football fan, and I heard the interview.  PJ really gave credit to the UGA players and staff and said that UGA whooped us upfront.  His comments about Gt fans growing thicker skin or punching a guy in the face were really directed at the GT fans who were acting like complete babies over the loss.  I think it was a comment meant t tell the GT fans to man up and be strong.  And he used the Dogs not being relevant since 1980 as ammo for the GT fans.  I don't think his comments were directed at UGA perse, but GT's fickle fanbase.
> 
> Of course the AJC just takes it at face value and runs with it like he just spit on UGA VII's grave.



Good post.  Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 1, 2009)

Skyjacker said:


> Im a GT alumnus and a big football fan, and I heard the interview.  PJ really gave credit to the UGA players and staff and said that UGA whooped us upfront.  His comments about Gt fans growing thicker skin or punching a guy in the face were really directed at the GT fans who were acting like complete babies over the loss.  I think it was a comment meant t tell the GT fans to man up and be strong.  And he used the Dogs not being relevant since 1980 as ammo for the GT fans.  I don't think his comments were directed at UGA perse, but GT's fickle fanbase.
> 
> Of course the AJC just takes it at face value and runs with it like he just spit on UGA VII's grave.



Probably plenty of truth there but taken in context with his comments in the past it's quite easy to take it the way the media has painted it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2009)

PJ wouldn't say this in earnest.  A good portion of yall's fanbase are guys that look like they couldn't crush a grape in a fruit fight.


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 1, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Fact: PJ never played football past HS... That's how we understand his scheme...



thats so funny i didnt laugh....he did coach past high school....sorry ...i didnt make it easy for the retard doggie fans...i loved it when they showed the players profile and it showed their degrees on TV...looks like they got a new easy one: "HOUSING"
guess it replaced "SPORTS STUDIES"
Or was it "LEISURE AND RECREATION STUDIES"
LOL....... OH well yall beat us so maybe we can petition the state to add that program to our school


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 1, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> PJ wouldn't say this in earnest.  A good portion of yall's fanbase are guys that look like they couldn't crush a grape in a fruit fight.



i know quite a few that could


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 1, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> thats so funny i didnt laugh....he did coach past high school....sorry ...i didnt make it easy for the retard doggie fans...i loved it when they showed the players profile in it showed their degrees on TV...looks like they got a new easy one: "HOUSING"
> guess it replaced "SPORTS STUDIES"
> Or was it "LEISURE AND RECREATION STUDIES"
> LOL....... OH well yall beat us so maybe we can petition the state to add that program to our school



So what you're saying is that your team got beat by a bunch of stupid people?  Man, that PJ's scheme is something else!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> thats so funny i didnt laugh....he did coach past high school....sorry ...i didnt make it easy for the retard doggie fans...i loved it when they showed the players profile in it showed their degrees on TV...looks like they got a new easy one: "HOUSING"
> guess it replaced "SPORTS STUDIES"
> Or was it "LEISURE AND RECREATION STUDIES"
> LOL....... OH well yall beat us so maybe we can petition the state to add that program to our school



Well that's a good moral victory for you girls.  You can always fall back on that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> i know quite a few that could



Oh I bet you do.  I bet there are about four of them.


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 1, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well that's a good moral victory for you girls.  You can always fall back on that.



i got your girl right here


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 1, 2009)

LoL! Something tells me Ol Pred has been in the cabinet...


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> i got your girl right here



Pffffft.  Don't hurt me.


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 1, 2009)

the jokes on you brother


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> the jokes on you brother



Yes maam whatever you say.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> LoL! Something tells me Ol Pred has been in the cabinet...



She's been in the Boone's Farm.


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 1, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Pffffft.  Don't hurt me.


 i picked this myself...gosh it was fun






[/IMG]


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> i picked this myself...gosh it was fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Oh man that's an accomplishment. High point of your life I'm sure.


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 1, 2009)

its is here


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 1, 2009)

So you were the dude with the shiny white uniform toting a hedge at the end of the game that was played in knee deep mud?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> its is here



Well sugar britches I can't play patty cake with you anymore tonight.  Gotta get up early.  Save some of your really good war stories for tomorrow.  Don't want to blow em all in one sitting.


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 1, 2009)

ur used to blowin em all in one sitting though huh


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 1, 2009)

Couldn't keep the avatar man? Must be eatin' you up...


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 1, 2009)

nope wasnt part of the bet anyways and didnt want a dead dog on my avatar anymore


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 1, 2009)

Look here Pred. So you played CFB and you're proud of it. Great! I would be to. If you want to talk CFB with other people who played CFB then go somewhere else but don't come on here talking down your nose at people who didn't but are CFB fans just the same. Shoot, I spent six years defending our country but I don't bash some historian or a collector who never did. Get over yourself.


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 1, 2009)

not just college football either....

yall started calling me a "girl", which I am not.....

by the way, thanks for defending our country. i respect that


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 2, 2009)

I never called you a girl brother. If you played D1 football and weren't the punter, odds are I'm not calling you anything. I'm not exactly little but I ain't DE material either. And I think you might've taken SGD a little too seriously. Sometimes we need to all understand that we can bicker about our different teams and at the same time realize we're on the same team, big picture...


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 2, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I didn't hear it but apparantly he was asked about the UGA game and said something to the effect of:
> 
> "Sure we wanted to win the game, but why would the University of Georgia define Georgia Tech? What have they done to be the mark for Georgia Tech football. When's the last time Georgia won anything? 1980?"



All I have to Say is Awesome!


----------



## olcowman (Dec 2, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Still no respect for CMR after that game cowman? I mean, probably 95% of the consensus gave the Dawgs ZERO chance in that game, and they went back to old school, smash mouth football and stuck with it. And they made it look DANG good too  I thought that would be a spark to make you change your tune a little? I know we still have a truck load of things to figure out in Athens, but it had to make you feel good to see us beat PeeeJay at his own game, didnt it? I know it did for me
> 
> I think with some coaching changes in the offseason we will be headed back in the direction that both you and I as well as the rest of the Dawg nation want us to be going. But the OLine played like we all know they can play, and they are all coming back next year. Thats definitely a positive!
> 
> Here's to a better 2010 season



Smoke, I loved it and I hope some of it carries over into next year. We are going to have a backfield full of top notch runners, a big, experienced O- line, and perhaps the best recieving duo in the conference, Green and Da'rick Rogers (incoming freshman who is awesome). If we can put a half way decent QB in the equation, there shouldn't be any problems scoring points. (I hope somebody realized running up the gut ain't always such a bad idea) But please let us send Martinez packing and get us a DC with some savvy and vinegar. Richt can stand by and play the good guy, just give me a man like Erk on the d side of the ball and step it up a notch next year.

Heres to a LOT better year in 2010!


----------



## BrotherBadger (Dec 2, 2009)

HCREB said:


> Between 2007-2010, the five BCS bowl games (Fiesta, Orange, Sugar, Rose, and National Championship) are each scheduled to have payouts of $17 million. The Cotton Bowl has a payout of $3 million, Gator Bowl $2.5 million, and Capital One $4.25 million. The smaller bowl games have smaller payouts, like the GMAC Bowl at $750,000, Emerald Nuts Bowl at $850,000, and Papa John's Bowl at $300,000.
> 
> could be wrong but it makes sense!



This is true, however, you don't get all the money from the bowl game you play in. It is evenly distributed from between all the schools in the conference. So as long as your conference plays in a BCS bowl game, your school would make the exact same amount of money, no matter who wins the Conference championship. The only way it would make Tech any "extra" money is if the ACC got a BCS at large bid as well. So basically, Tech could have lost every game they played this year, and they would have made the exact same amount as they would going to a BCS bowl game as ACC champions.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 2, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Not as well said as this though....
> 
> Wait for it.........
> 
> ...



I know what tribe you are from! 

Techies seem to forget that but for the "bump on the rump" tackle attempt last year, we would be at a 9 win winning streak.  Not much to hang your elitism on.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 2, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> i picked this myself...gosh it was fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you are landscape architect from Tech who happens to be in the lawn trimming business, because Pizza delivery was full.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Dec 2, 2009)

Two SEC Championships in how many recent years? Wow. Big time.

You painted me out to be a Tech fan when if you read it properly, I said I could care less who won. I have ties to neither school.

I can say this. Tech fans aren't passionate enough and Dawg fans are pretty arrogant, even when your team sucks. My above post was correct in that there was no great scheme. Tech played poorly on the big stage. Kind of like you guys have been doing most of the year. I do however think that many of you dawg fans would love cmr to have half the guts and passion of cpj but you don't have the guts to admit it.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 2, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Didnt realize it was *THAT* bad....
> 
> Yep, CPJ is right....this game don't mean a thing to Tech




Oh it is that bad.  It is UF/UGA BAD!!!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm not sure if florida even considers the Georgia game a big game anymore. I think they just "scheme" on how bad do we want to beat them this year. yes, you lucked up a few years ago. 

And what is funny is you dawg fans give tech fans such garbage about boasting over their win against ga. Didn't you guys do the same when you beat the Gators a couple of years ago? Exactly how well have you faired against them? Funny how you guys fuss at one group for something and yet for the most part, ya'll do the same thing.

You guys are a really proud group for 6 and 6. Was Tech your "signature" win for this year?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 2, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> So you are landscape architect from Tech who happens to be in the lawn trimming business, because Pizza delivery was full.



Awesome.


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2009)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> You guys are a really proud group for 6 and 6. Was Tech your "signature" win for this year?



Yes,  I do believe it was the only ranked team they beat this year.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 2, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Well, I think he missed the chance to let it ride publicly and praise UGA to death only to work magic behind the scenes. Now he's given UGA just a bit more to play for. If two or three of the eligible juniors were to leave and/or Nesbitt get hurt next season he could have a tough row to hoe.  His mouth is writing checks...



Both sides of it.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> I'm not sure if florida even considers the Georgia game a big game anymore. I think they just "scheme" on how bad do we want to beat them this year. yes, you lucked up a few years ago.
> 
> And what is funny is you dawg fans give tech fans such garbage about boasting over their win against ga. Didn't you guys do the same when you beat the Gators a couple of years ago? Exactly how well have you faired against them? Funny how you guys fuss at one group for something and yet for the most part, ya'll do the same thing.
> 
> You guys are a really proud group for 6 and 6. Was Tech your "signature" win for this year?




Difference in this scenario is this...

Tech fans couldnt tell us enough how bad we sucked after last year. About how overrated we are and how CPJ was the new sheriff in town that was going to own UGA 

When we beat a team like Florida, who has been a mainstay in college football for the last 15 years or so, then yes it feels good. It feels great. But we don't crow about how pathetic they are after we win. We take it as an accomplishment to beat a team that has had our number for the last 2 decades


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> What's even funnier is condescneding hogwash like most of your posts.  I've lost count of how many times you've referenced the fact that you played at Tech.  And it's usually done in such a way as to suggest that you know more than the rest of us.
> 
> So does that mean that sports writers, most of whom never played at all, don't know anything about football?
> 
> Smoke played at UGA and almost never talks about it.  You seem to feel the need to find reasons to bring it up.  We're all real impressed.




You've noticed that too, huh?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 2, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> thats so funny i didnt laugh....he did coach past high school....sorry ...i didnt make it easy for the retard doggie fans...i loved it when they showed the players profile and it showed their degrees on TV...looks like they got a new easy one: "HOUSING"
> guess it replaced "SPORTS STUDIES"
> Or was it "LEISURE AND RECREATION STUDIES"
> LOL....... OH well yall beat us so maybe we can petition the state to add that program to our school





Dairy Science  B 
Poultry Science  B   
Turf Management  B 
Music Therapy  B 
Fishing/Fisheries  B  

These are my favorite majors from UGA.  How do you spend 4 years learning how to water and fertilize your lawn?  

Music therapy?  Is that for preparing your career as an elevator DJ...which should I play now, smooth jazz or smooth jazz?

Poultry science...  Build a coop, put chickens in it, feed and water chickens, collect eggs, kill chicken... done...when do I get my diploma?

Fishing, now that is a major I could get into.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 2, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Difference in this scenario is this...
> 
> *Tech fans couldnt tell us enough how bad we sucked after last year. About how overrated we are and how CPJ was the new sheriff in town that was going to own UGA*
> 
> When we beat a team like Florida, who has been a mainstay in college football for the last 15 years or so, then yes it feels good. It feels great. But we don't crow about how pathetic they are after we win. We take it as an accomplishment to beat a team that has had our number for the last 2 decades



Last time I looked at the record book, CPJ vrs CMR is 1 and 1. thUGA hasn't proven anything yet !!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 2, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> Dairy Science  B
> Poultry Science  B
> Turf Management  B
> Music Therapy  B
> ...



Don't forget BASKET WEAVING !!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Last time I looked at the record book, CPJ vrs CMR is 1 and 1. thUGA hasn't proven anything yet !!!



Doesn't change the fact that UGA has won 22 of the last 30 games....

So how bout we change your statement around just a weeee little bit....



Last time I looked at the record book, UGA has won more games by a landslide....especially the last 30 years. CPJ has won 1 game against CMR.....PeeeeJay hasn't proven anything yet !!!


----------



## creekrunner (Dec 2, 2009)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> You guys are a really proud group for 6 and 6. Was Tech your "signature" win for this year?



7 and 5 ,and yes proud of their performance saturday night


----------



## DSGB (Dec 2, 2009)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Two SEC Championships in how many recent years? Wow. Big time.
> 
> You painted me out to be a Tech fan when if you read it properly, I said I could care less who won. I have ties to neither school.
> 
> I can say this. Tech fans aren't passionate enough and Dawg fans are pretty arrogant, even when your team sucks. My above post was correct in that there was no great scheme. Tech played poorly on the big stage. Kind of like you guys have been doing most of the year. I do however think that many of you dawg fans would love cmr to have half the guts and passion of cpj but you don't have the guts to admit it.



Are you a Tech fan or not?


----------



## Skyjacker (Dec 2, 2009)

As a GT fan, I was disappointed in the outcome of the game.  I was there and expected a win.  I think our guys did too and they played half asleep in the first quarter.  

GT all season had been a responsive team.  ie when we get scored on, we answer the call.  Sooner or later our opponent breaks and we are on a roll and keep scoring.  

This year the Dawgs had a great gameplan.  I give kudos to the team.  I think Nesbitt going down in the 2nd quarter really hurt us badly.  That alone in my mind was in the very least a 10 point swing, because I don't see us turning the ball over with Nesbitt at the helm and we possibly close the gap at halftime much better.

In the second half, we scored immediately, and then Caleb King goes untouched up the middle on a busted defensive scheme.  At that point, GT was in deep doo doo because we were down by 14 again and momentum had swung again in the Dawgs favor.

In the end, we still could have and maybe even should have won that game.  Three of Four passes hit our receivers in the hands.  Can't ask for anything more than that.  UGA scored on 6 of 8 possessions and yet GT was still in it at the end.  I take solace that this game is going to be highly competitive for several years as long as Richt and PJ are coaching at these schools.  

In CPJ's radio show last night he was asked by a caller that it looked like some UGA players towards the end of the game were talking smack to him, and he was asked to elaborate.  He said, "You know I don't think its appropriate to talk about things like that.  Its part of the game, it happens.  They deserve to beat their chest.  We'll remember it and see them next year."

Next year, I quite honestly don't see GT losing the game in Athens.  We beat a better UGA team in 2008, and UGA beat a better GT team in 2009.  

I love Paul Johnson and the fact that he has made our game relevant again to all the UGA fans who for years waved us off as insignificant.  You can't tell me that UGA fans aren't worried about playing GT anymore.  In the end, I think PJ will win his fair share of games over UGA and we won't see these long streaks by UGA in the series.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 2, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Difference in this scenario is this...
> 
> Tech fans couldnt tell us enough how bad we sucked after last year. About how overrated we are and how CPJ was the new sheriff in town that was going to own UGA
> 
> When we beat a team like Florida, who has been a mainstay in college football for the last 15 years or so, then yes it feels good. It feels great. But we don't crow about how pathetic they are after we win. We take it as an accomplishment to beat a team that has had our number for the last 2 decades



Yep!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

Skyjacker said:


> As a GT fan, I was disappointed in the outcome of the game.  I was there and expected a win.  I think our guys did too and they played half asleep in the first quarter.
> 
> GT all season had been a responsive team.  ie when we get scored on, we answer the call.  Sooner or later our opponent breaks and we are on a roll and keep scoring.
> 
> ...



But Nesbitt did turn the ball over on Saturday


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Last time I looked at the record book, CPJ vrs CMR is 1 and 1. thUGA hasn't proven anything yet !!!



I think Caleb King just scored again.  Just shut up little dude.


----------



## cobb (Dec 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> PJ wouldn't say this in earnest.  A good portion of yall's fanbase are guys that look like they couldn't crush a grape in a fruit fight.



wanna bet??


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> not just college football either....
> 
> yall started calling me a "girl", which I am not.....
> 
> by the way, thanks for defending our country. i respect that



Dude you came in here running your mouth and talking big.  You felt the need to remind all of us that you played college footbal...again.  You did so while suggesting that somehow that means we have no right to speak to you on the subject.

You have got to see how obnoxious that is.  Personally, when somebody takes themselves that seriously, I can't resist making fun of them.

If it really bothers you that much that some faceless dude on a message board called you a girl, you need to get a grip.  You obviously aren't real sure of yourself.

Hey playing college football had to have been an awsome experience but don't act like we are all lucky to have you here.  I could trot out my past too but I'm not going to do it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2009)

cobb said:


> wanna bet??



Yeah tough guy let's bet.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> Dairy Science  B
> Poultry Science  B
> Turf Management  B
> Music Therapy  B
> ...




Ok well lets look at some of Tech's:

Building Construction-I guess you learn about drywall?

Music Technology-This will come in handy when you are the DJ at the Cheetah.

Human-Computer Interaction-Because some Techies aren't getting female interaction.


----------



## cobb (Dec 2, 2009)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Two SEC Championships in how many recent years? Wow. Big time.
> 
> You painted me out to be a Tech fan when if you read it properly, I said I could care less who won. I have ties to neither school.
> 
> I can say this. Tech fans aren't passionate enough and Dawg fans are pretty arrogant, even when your team sucks. My above post was correct in that there was no great scheme. Tech played poorly on the big stage. Kind of like you guys have been doing most of the year. I do however think that many of you dawg fans would love cmr to have half the guts and passion of cpj but you don't have the guts to admit it.



voice of reason-


----------



## Skyjacker (Dec 2, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> But Nesbitt did turn the ball over on Saturday



We don't know what would have happened on that drive had he not been injured.  Its speculation and as a GT fan, I'm going to give us the benefit of the doubt that we would not have turned the ball over and at least scored 3 points instead of the backup throwing a pick and UGA scoring 7.  

Maybe I'm WAY OFF??


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2009)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Two SEC Championships in how many recent years? Wow. Big time.
> 
> You painted me out to be a Tech fan when if you read it properly, I said I could care less who won. I have ties to neither school.
> 
> I can say this. Tech fans aren't passionate enough and Dawg fans are pretty arrogant, even when your team sucks. My above post was correct in that there was no great scheme. Tech played poorly on the big stage. Kind of like you guys have been doing most of the year. I do however think that many of you dawg fans would love cmr to have half the guts and passion of cpj but you don't have the guts to admit it.



If you don't care who won, why are we even talking?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

Skyjacker said:


> We don't know what would have happened on that drive had he not been injured.  Its speculation and as a GT fan, I'm going to give us the benefit of the doubt that we would not have turned the ball over and at least scored 3 points instead of the backup throwing a pick and UGA scoring 7.
> 
> Maybe I'm WAY OFF??



No thats a pretty good assumption that I can't disagree with. But Nesbitt did turn the ball over on a fumble, and he almost lost another one on a pitch that I believe Roddy Jones fell on. I could be wrong on that though


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Dec 2, 2009)

Cause you dawg fans make me want to puke. I'd love to root for Georgia but I can't stand the fans. And you win a big game which you deserved to win and out comes all the dawg nation like ga is something. It's surprising USC is having a bad year. It's not that surprising for ga. Seems to me you've played in on big bowl game and you beat up on a mid major who traveled a few thousand off the isle to get there. Other than that and 1980, what have you done? What big plans you got for next years remodeling job? Not much either. Just pray your bowl eligible


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Cause you dawg fans make me want to puke. I'd love to root for Georgia but I can't stand the fans. And you win a big game which you deserved to win and out comes all the dawg nation like ga is something. It's surprising USC is having a bad year. It's not that surprising for ga. Seems to me you've played in on big bowl game and you beat up on a mid major who traveled a few thousand off the isle to get there. Other than that and 1980, what have you done? What big plans you got for next years remodeling job? Not much either. Just pray your bowl eligible



Actually won 2 of those big bowl games in N'awlins this decade  And 2 SEC trophies to go along with those...


----------



## DSGB (Dec 2, 2009)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Two SEC Championships in how many recent years? Wow. Big time.
> 
> You painted me out to be a Tech fan when if you read it properly, I said I could care less who won. I have ties to neither school.
> 
> I can say this. Tech fans aren't passionate enough and Dawg fans are pretty arrogant, even when your team sucks. My above post was correct in that there was no great scheme. Tech played poorly on the big stage. Kind of like you guys have been doing most of the year. I do however think that many of you dawg fans would love cmr to have half the guts and passion of cpj but you don't have the guts to admit it.





DSGB said:


> Are you a Tech fan or not?


----------



## trubleshooter (Dec 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> If you don't care who won, why are we even talking?



Because he is waiting to see who wins, You know the band waggon type.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2009)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Cause you dawg fans make me want to puke. I'd love to root for Georgia but I can't stand the fans. And you win a big game which you deserved to win and out comes all the dawg nation like ga is something. It's surprising USC is having a bad year. It's not that surprising for ga. Seems to me you've played in on big bowl game and you beat up on a mid major who traveled a few thousand off the isle to get there. Other than that and 1980, what have you done? What big plans you got for next years remodeling job? Not much either. Just pray your bowl eligible



No idea who you're a fan of but you sound like an angry little man.  I guess the Sugar Bowl win over FSU didn't measure up to your lofty standards either.

Here's a bit of info for you.  We didn't send for Hawaii, they were given to us.  So that's pretty stupid of you to act as if playing Hawaii is an indictment of us.  Even dumber to act as if an entire fanbase acts a certain way.  No idea who your team is but I'm sure their fans are embarrassed by you.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 2, 2009)

Contrast and compare CMR's comments after the game... AND HE WAS THE WINNING COACH! Class vs crass...

“I’ve always had a respect, a very healthy respect, for Georgia Tech and their football program, and we will continue to have that respect because they are an outstanding team and they do a great job over there.”


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Contrast and compare CMR's comments after the game... AND HE WAS THE WINNING COACH! Class vs crass...
> 
> “I’ve always had a respect, a very healthy respect, for Georgia Tech and their football program, and we will continue to have that respect because they are an outstanding team and they do a great job over there.”



Exactly.  Johnson looks like an idiot.  His John Wayne routine is just funny and only impresses people like lilburnjoe.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Dec 2, 2009)

Well guys, since you all know me so well, and funny it's the Ga fans who are the experts today, I'll let you know that I really root for both schools because I don't share your hate for the other because of the name of the school. Every year when they play, I bet the under dog. I won $200 this year thanks to Georgia. 

If you notice my comments are most of the time directed to the fans of Ga because of your cockiness. Your right, I can't speak for an entire fan base but I can to those of you on here. Angry man? Not at all. I think it's funny. I guess puke might have been a strong word but seriously, you guys need to quit riding Herschel's wagon now. Had Dooley sign me a copy of his book the other day at his signing. If I hated the Dawgs, would I have done that? Not at all. I respect the man and the program.

THEY ARE JUST NOT AS GOOD AS YOU GUYS THINK THEY ARE. Look at the Bowls you've been to over the last 29 years. Outbacks, Citrus, etc. You lost in the Music City bowl for crying out loud. 

Yes you won two Sugar Bowls. You have also been beat there. Remember West Virginia? check your record out against Boston College in Bowl games. Against Pitt. Etc.

Georgia is a very good program. One to be proud of. But you aren't Notre Dame and USC of old and you sure aren't Florida and USC of recent. LSU is more of a dominant program and Alabama is passing you. Tennessee next year as well as Auburn. I'm just saying you guys need a reality check on just how great this storied program is. It's better than average. But not much. 

I like the triple option and all singlewing and doublewing football offenses. It's what my team runs. It's just the style of football and Johnson is the best at it right now. So my loyalty lies not with teams and programs, but with offensive schemes and defensive schemes because I coach and that makes it fun. Also, I absolutely love Boise State's offense as well as Florida'sspread option. This is what makes football interesting and fun. Not the uniform color.


----------



## Tulip (Dec 2, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Human-Computer Interaction-Because some Techies aren't getting female interaction.



Mustang that aint right. Funny but it aint right.


----------



## Skyjacker (Dec 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Exactly.  Johnson looks like an idiot.  His John Wayne routine is just funny and only impresses people like lilburnjoe.



To whom?  To you?  Do you think he cares what the UGA fans think?  Why would he?  To GT fans he sounds like a total bad mamma jamma and we love it.  

To GT fans and non-UGA fans, he comes across as a guy who ain't afraid of UGA and he expects fully to compete with you.  If Richt said this, the entire Bulldog nation would be cheering him on.  GT does it and you think he's an idiot.  I guess Spurrier was an idiot too when he used to call out the Dawgs recruiting classes.  Its a matter of hate.  

You hate what he had to say so you call him an idiot.  If he's your coach, you love him more.  That's what allegiance is all about.


----------



## Skyjacker (Dec 2, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Probably plenty of truth there but taken in context with his comments in the past it's quite easy to take it the way the media has painted it.



What media?  The guy who wrote that article for the AJC is a UGA graduate and a Dawg fan.  His article quoted message boards and purposely took Coach Johnson out of context.  And that's reporting?  Most of the media who gets their panties in a bunch over Paul Johnson's comments are actually UGA grads.  

UGA fans are just mad because they want a GT coach who reveres UGA.  Well, that ain't gonna happen so get over it and move on.  

Its just like a couple of years ago when Richt had the players storm the field after you scored a TD on Florida.  Anyone who wasn't a UGA fan thought it was a classless act of unsportslmanlike conduct.  To UGA, "he was just pumping his team and fans up".  

Well, the shoe is on the other foot, and you guys are getting all broken up over it.  Can't have it both ways.  Deal with it.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 2, 2009)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Every year when they play, I bet the under dog. I won $200 this year thanks to Georgia.




Well then you aren't to smart because Tech has been the underdog most of the time the last 30 years and they are 8-22 over that time period. 

Remind me not to sit next to you in a Vegas Casino.......you'll make the table go cold and bring bad luck.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 2, 2009)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Cause you dawg fans make me want to puke. I'd love to root for Georgia but I can't stand the fans. And you win a big game which you deserved to win and out comes all the dawg nation like ga is something. It's surprising USC is having a bad year. It's not that surprising for ga. Seems to me you've played in on big bowl game and you beat up on a mid major who traveled a few thousand off the isle to get there. Other than that and 1980, what have you done? What big plans you got for next years remodeling job? Not much either. Just pray your bowl eligible



 This is good stuff !!!


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Dec 2, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> Dairy Science  B
> Poultry Science  B
> Turf Management  B
> Music Therapy  B
> ...




I guess you are saying the world would be better off with more nerds to build bridges and clutter up cities with skyscrapers than to have ignorant UGA alumni out producing food and improving agricultural industries (the poultry science people).

I guess since all the tech alumni makes 6 figures like yall claim, how bout you buy some chicken houses and try to run them without any knowledge!  See how many people will starve then!


----------



## Drewdawg09 (Dec 2, 2009)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> I guess you are saying the world would be better off with more nerds to build bridges and clutter up cities with skyscrapers than to have ignorant UGA alumni out producing food and improving agricultural industries (the poultry science people).
> 
> I guess since all the tech alumni makes 6 figures like yall claim, how bout you buy some chicken houses and try to run them without any knowledge!  See how many people will starve then!


Good post


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 2, 2009)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> I guess you are saying the world would be better off with more nerds to build bridges and clutter up cities with skyscrapers than to have ignorant UGA alumni out producing food and improving agricultural industries (the poultry science people).
> 
> I guess since all the tech alumni makes 6 figures like yall claim, how bout you buy some chicken houses and try to run them without any knowledge!  See how many people will starve then!




I'm glad you can take a joke...


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 2, 2009)

Skyjacker said:


> What media?  The guy who wrote that article for the AJC is a UGA graduate and a Dawg fan.  His article quoted message boards and purposely took Coach Johnson out of context.  And that's reporting?  Most of the media who gets their panties in a bunch over Paul Johnson's comments are actually UGA grads.
> 
> UGA fans are just mad because they want a GT coach who reveres UGA.  Well, that ain't gonna happen so get over it and move on.
> 
> ...



Actually it's more than one article. It's on sports talk radio and several newspapers so I'm not sure of your point. So we should just deal with it? Deal with this... 21 of 28 in the timeframe PJ mentioned. He's gonna need a lot more than his flapper to make this a series again.


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Dec 2, 2009)

All I have to say is, if you don't agree with what someones post says, don't comment on it.  I can guarantee you that you will not change their opinion on the subject.  
Everybody needs to learn that:
A. your teams fanbase has class and the others don't.  

B. Your teams coach is the greatest.  All other coaches are Jerks.
and
C. We are on an internet forum, so there is no reason to get mad at someone for poking fun at a losing team.  It's a consequence of losing. Get over it.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Dec 2, 2009)

Mustang, I bet a lot and I've lost more money on the dogs this year than I have tech so I guess your right, I must not be too smart.

** Removed **


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Dec 2, 2009)

But I still root for them too


----------



## Skyjacker (Dec 2, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Probably plenty of truth there but taken in context with his comments in the past it's quite easy to take it the way the media has painted it.





greene_dawg said:


> Actually it's more than one article. It's on sports talk radio and several newspapers so I'm not sure of your point. So we should just deal with it? Deal with this... 21 of 28 in the timeframe PJ mentioned. He's gonna need a lot more than his flapper to make this a series again.



You don't get my point?  My point is you have interpreted Paul Johnson's words EXACTLY the way the "media"  (please notice the quotation marks) has spoon fed it to you.  

It was one interview on 790 that got placed in the AJC by a Dawg graduate (and supposed reporter) out of context.  Let me say that again...  A DAWG graduate.  Trying to work up hits to the AJC website.  That's not reporting.  So instead of trying to understand what PJ actually said with all of his words in context, you just took what that reporter said out of context, and believe it to be a man who acted like a crybaby.  When in fact the first part of the interview was PJ giving Richt and UGA credit for "taking it to us and running it down our throats".  

Again, I think PJ was more trying to qwell the crying by GT fans by saying get over it, and not needle the dawgs.  Of course that was obvious to me having listened to the interview.  He certainly gave Richt and the UGA players a ton of credit in the same interview that didn't get published by the AJC.  But that's not how Dawg fans took it.  

No reason to get your panties in a bunch over something said after a game.  If Paul Johnson is a classless guy for saying what he said, then at the same token, Richt would be a classless guy for allowing his players to storm the field on the first TD against UF a couple of years ago.  He's not your coach, so you're going to try to find fault with him and point at how classless he is (LIKE THE DAWG Graduate AJC reporter did).  If it was your coach, you'd defend him and say "Heck YEAH!"  

And I have no choice but to deal with the fact that UGA has owned GT.  That's something that happened.  Its not a matter of not "dealing with it", it happened.  That is not even relevant to my point.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 2, 2009)

Sky - I'll let it ride. You seem pretty reasonable and we're not really going to convince each other to see it from one anothers perspective. If the shoe were on the other foot we'd more than likely swap positions and be just as sure that we're the one in the right. I'll leave it at that, the thread is getting out of control.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay, 6&6 or mediocre. Take your choice. They mean the same thing. You do understand what mediocre means, right?


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Dec 2, 2009)

It means average or not special or in football terms, 6&6 or .500 which is exactly what Georgia is


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2009)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Well guys, since you all know me so well, and funny it's the Ga fans who are the experts today, I'll let you know that I really root for both schools because I don't share your hate for the other because of the name of the school. Every year when they play, I bet the under dog. I won $200 this year thanks to Georgia.
> 
> If you notice my comments are most of the time directed to the fans of Ga because of your cockiness. Your right, I can't speak for an entire fan base but I can to those of you on here. Angry man? Not at all. I think it's funny. I guess puke might have been a strong word but seriously, you guys need to quit riding Herschel's wagon now. Had Dooley sign me a copy of his book the other day at his signing. If I hated the Dawgs, would I have done that? Not at all. I respect the man and the program.
> 
> ...



Guys like you, lilburnjoe, and a couple more all have the same problem.  You're hypocrites.  That and you just don't like it when a fanbase is passionate about their team.  Any fanbase other than yours anyway.  You really can't make any kind of statement about us abecause you don't know any of us.  Almost nobody here is the exact same in person.  We are here to root our teams on and talk a little smack but most of us see it for what it is.  

What did you think you were going to find on a sports forum?  The hypocrisy is funny because you get on here and act like a complete jerk then you lecture us about how we should act.  Get the beam out of your own eye before you lecture me about the splinter in mine.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Okay, 6&6 or mediocre. Take your choice. They mean the same thing. You do understand what mediocre means, right?



Yep, sure do. I also understand that winning 7 games is more than 6.  One of which being a top 10 team, that is still top 10 in the BCS, at their own house. If UGA is so mediocre, why didn't Tech's value fall after the loss?  If UGA was that lousy, wouldn't Tech have fallen a little farther?

Yes, UGA is 7-5 and finishing up the worst season ever under CMR. No denying that here at all.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> It means average or not special or in football terms, 6&6 or .500 which is exactly what Georgia is



Wrong again captain. UGA is 7-5 or .583


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2009)

Skyjacker said:


> To whom?  To you?  Do you think he cares what the UGA fans think?  Why would he?  To GT fans he sounds like a total bad mamma jamma and we love it.
> 
> To GT fans and non-UGA fans, he comes across as a guy who ain't afraid of UGA and he expects fully to compete with you.  If Richt said this, the entire Bulldog nation would be cheering him on.  GT does it and you think he's an idiot.  I guess Spurrier was an idiot too when he used to call out the Dawgs recruiting classes.  Its a matter of hate.
> 
> You hate what he had to say so you call him an idiot.  If he's your coach, you love him more.  That's what allegiance is all about.



That makes sense.  I guess I'm basing it on the fact thar PJ acts as if TECH has accomplished anything recently.  But I see your point.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> That makes sense.  I guess I'm basing it on the fact thar PJ acts as if TECH has accomplished anything recently.  But I see your point.



Which they haven't


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2009)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Okay, 6&6 or mediocre. Take your choice. They mean the same thing. You do understand what mediocre means, right?



Oh no, we aren't as smart as you.  Funny that you talk about people making you want to puke.  Condescending hogwash like this is definitely nauseating.


----------



## Buck (Dec 2, 2009)

*Warning Shot Fired.*

*The next post in this thread which needs attention from a Mod the guilty party will receive an infraction.*


----------



## jwea89 (Dec 2, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Ok well lets look at some of Tech's:
> 
> Building Construction-I guess you learn about drywall?



2 things here

1 seeing as how thats my major i feel like i atleast owe it a little defense, its more about construction management at tech with  a strong focus on design, and yes we learned about drywall, but thats not all...like i said, seeing as how im studying it i felt obligated to explain it, even if you were joking

2 this thread is ridiculous, absoltely ridiculous..tech fans are gonna defend johnson whenever they can and uga fans are gonna jump on him whenever they can, talking about it on here is ridiculous, we are never going to see each others side...

im glad glenn stepped in, he probably extended yalls life on the forum, you should thank him


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, you  are right but I'm a silent majority around here in that since I have no allegiance to either school, I root for both. in fact, if the team is from this state, I root for them. I'll root for Georgia state when they play Bama.

Still, I think Ga. Tech is the better team this year. I still don't think their even the 12th best team in the nation. they didn't drop because 1, pollsters know how rivalry games can go and 2, who really could you say is that much better this year. Alabama barely beat Auburn. Do you think auburn is even in the same class as 'Bama? No. And this year Tech is better than Georgia. Deal with it. yes, anyone can be beat on any given day and if they played again tomorrow, Tech still would be the favorite.

My problem is when fans of BOTH sides can't see past their blind love for their team to admit anything.

I said 6&6. You say 7 and 5 or .583. Big difference there. Are you happy with that? Seriously? I read on here everyday how you need to replace this or that. I stand by my statement that Tech is on the upswing and Georgia is not. Georgia has twice the players skillwise than Tech year in and year out. The fact that Tech is ranked higher is because they are better in the entire scheme of things.

Georgia played the exact game they needed to beat tech on that night. I doubt they could do it 3 times out of ten this year. But give them credit, they did it on the night they had to. Do you think Ga is better than Kentucky? I do. But on that night, they weren't. 

Sometimes your blind love really obscures the facts. On both sides.

But if your satisfied with .583 then love on!


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 2, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I didn't hear it but apparantly he was asked about the UGA game and said something to the effect of:
> 
> "Sure we wanted to win the game, but why would the University of Georgia define Georgia Tech? What have they done to be the mark for Georgia Tech football. When's the last time Georgia won anything? 1980?"



Actually that is pretty smart strategy.   Think about it.   You're in a rivalry with a team from another conference who 9 times out of 10 cleans your clock.   If you allow your team to put too much into it, and they lose as usual, you have just gotten yourself down to the point, that if you are in your conference Championship Game, you go into it with the wind out of your sails and beaten before the game even starts.   Since conference championships are the only real championship in college football, as a coach and fan base, you want your team concentrated on winning that.   No need to let a game with a team that has no bearing on that whatsoever to weigh against you.   So, you convince your players, your school, and your fans that the rivalry game is just for fun, take your loss, and go to your conference championship game with a little pep in your step.   Of course, Johnson has a long way to go to pull that off, but he realizes he can not consistently compete against UGAy, so he downplays it.   Then, if they do slip up and win, so much the better.   Personally, if I was the GT Athletic Director, I would drop UGAy and pick up Auburn as the rivalry game.   Why have a "L" on your schedule every year for 10 years in advance??


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

Collinscraft,

Not satisfied with it at all. Just pointing out our actual record 

Look man, I agree with you. Tech is having a better year than UGA. A MUCH better year to be more precise. Nobody in their right mind is arguing that. They are 10-2, playing for a conference championship, as well as a BCS bowl. Of course I would switch positions with them in a heartbeat. I just dont understand what you are arguing? We UGA fans are giving Tech fans down the road because we beat them this year. And they have constantly reminded us how sub-par we are this year, as well as reminding us of the "blowout" win in Athens last year. That is all.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 2, 2009)

Also, y'all all remember, this is a bunch of 18 to 21 year old kids you're getting so upset about.   Imagine how silly it would be to hear 30 year olds getting so upset about high school kids playing some silly game.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Dec 2, 2009)

Blacksmoke,

I agree and what's fun is all I'm doing is stirring the pot. If Georgia had a shot at a National title then I'd root against tech when they played and this year, though I bet the spread with friends and took Ga, I was hoping Tech would win because of the national picture.

As for the coaches, I like Johnson's style much better than Richt's. I think both are great in their own ways. I think Georgia would be unstoppable on offense under Johnson because of the atheletes Ga gets. I think Richt has become too conservative since leaving FSU.

Seriously though, I'm just messing with Georgia fans today because they were the easier to get upset and I find it funny. In a sick sort of way but I'd much rather Georgia be winning when they play because it should be that way. I also do not think as jhunt that as long as Johnsons there it will be as lopsided as it has been.


----------

